# How to stop self-sucking?



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

My doe that kidded 2 weeks ago is sucking one of her teats. When I go out to milk, one side is full and the other only gives a few squirts. Any ideas on how to stop her from doing this? We have tried the teat tape with other does but didn't have much success.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Do a search on here for more info, but using a large plastic coffee can around the neck where she can't reach back to suck sometimes works. Is this a nigerian dwarf or a full size doe?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Our TSC carries the plastic "cone" collars like vets put around dogs necks after surgery. You can only try, self suckers are hard to break!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

My bottle raised FF turned into a self sucker..... First teat to ever nurse was her own! It started early in her lactation & a doc app with my mom had me about 2 hours late for milking & I had NEVER been late before.... Guess she tried to relieve pressure & started a new habit. Hubby caught her sitting on her butt, hind leg up in the air, nursing away!

Anywho.... Coffee can wouldn't fit her so on the advice of a friend, I went to Dollar General & bought these thin black plastic buckets in the automotive section that say "Made in the USA" on the bottom.

Took the handle off, cut the bottom out, cut down the side, then taped up the edges really heavy so it wouldn't be sharp & would have some padding:









Then I taped it on her with duct tape. The spout fit perfectly over her withers, and the plastic is so thin she could still fit in my headgate wearing it.

Here she is wearing the "Bucket O' Shame" (please excuse her scuffiness)









Left it on her for 7 weeks....Checked it twice a day for any rubbing, and the only thing I'd change it to cut that lip off the other end (end with the spout) & go all around it with a thick layer of duct tape for padding.

Had to leave it on long enough for her to forget her latest pastime & after the 7th week, I took it off and she hasn't done it since (last time she self sucked was late March right before I put the bucket on)


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Good tip! Will file this in case I ever need to do this!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

That is the best device I've seen, Crystal. Good job! And glad to hear it worked so well.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

You can use the elizabethian collars xlarge size for standard size does. Placed on the neck backwards and tighter than the existing adjustment holes on the collar. I broke one but it took a year. they have to forget the habit the smarter the goat the harder to break.


----------

